# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] Nikon D3300 δεν ανοίγει

## sdimitris

Καλημέρα,

Εχω μια ΝΙΚΟΝ D3300 και την προηγούμενη έβδομαδα είχα παει ενα ταξίδι και εκει που προσπαθούσα να βγάλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες μου πέρασε ενα κύμα απο πάνω. Την έβγαλα αμέσως, έβγαλα μπαταρία την σκούπισα αλλα δεν άνοιξε ποτε ξανα. Κάποιες φορές ανάβει για λιγο το λαμπάκι της μπαταρίας όταν τη βάζω αλλα δεν ανοίγει.

Πήρα στη ΝΙΚΟΝ αλλα δεν αναλαμβάνει, έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να εχει και αν αξίζει/μπορώ να ασχοληθώ να την φτιάξω;
Ευχαριστω πολυ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Την ανοιξες;και απο θαλασσα εινα δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## sdimitris

Δεν την άνοιξα Οχι. Εχει νόημα; και αν την ανοίξω τι να δω; αυτη ειναι η ερωτηση...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnnyb

Δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGqHpswpqMo

----------

